# Homburger Nikolaustour 2012



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2012)

10 Jahre lang gehörte die Kirkeler Nikolaustour in jeden Bikekalender.
2010 fand diese zum letzen Mal statt. Als eine einzigartige, mit viel Liebe zum Detail organisierte Tour sorgten die Bikeaholics, die Gründer dieser Veranstaltung, für die richtige vorweihnachtliche Bikestimmung.

Wir haben gemeinsam mit den Bikeaholics beschlossen, dieses Event wieder aufleben zu lassen.
Großer Unterschied - die Tour wird 2012 nicht mehr im Kirkeler, sondern im Homburger Wald stattfinden. 

Anmeldung und Infos :

http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/nikolaustour_kirkel/index.php


----------



## 6TiWon (7. November 2012)

angemeldet und dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (7. November 2012)

hab mich auch grad angemeldet!!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. November 2012)

Da gehört doch noch das _*Yeah!*_ davor


----------



## phoenicks (7. November 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## EvilDevil (7. November 2012)

> YEAH - du bist dabei !!!!


... und noch einer! 
Besteht eigentlich Nikolausmützenpflicht auf den Helmen? ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2012)

Nee bitte keine Nikolausmützen anziehen, da man Euch dann nicht von den Nikoläusen, die die Tour führen unterscheiden kann.


----------



## EvilDevil (8. November 2012)

Ok... dann fallen meine Pläne, die Tour zu kapern, die Hälfte der Mitfahrer in der Blies zu versenken und die Schwenker dann alleine zu essen wohl flach 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2012)

Schwenker rules !


----------



## banelion (8. November 2012)

bin auch am start *vorfreu*


----------



## m.detambel (8. November 2012)

Anmeldung raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scharle123 (22. November 2012)

Dabei.


----------



## chotschen (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch mit einem Freund zusammen dabei. 
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen!


----------



## doggyfizzle (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch mit 2 Kumpels am Start


----------



## phoenicks (4. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag sah's so aus:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25123 
Die 100 wird mittlerweile wohl erreicht sein....


----------



## chotschen (4. Dezember 2012)

Ist das im Video der Homburger Wald?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute haben wir die 100 erreicht. Bis morgen nehmen wir noch ein paar dazu, dann ist sense.....
Klar ist das aus dem Homburger Wald, war die Vortour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (7. Dezember 2012)

So wie es aussieht, gibt es nen Snow Ride


----------



## chotschen (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich gucke übrigens immer hier nach dem aktuellen Schneestand. Das ist die höchst auflösendste Webcam in HOM, die ich gefunden habe. Kein Wunder, bei dem Hersteller!


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Dezember 2012)

Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen. Bei dem Schnee wird das bestimmt ne klasse Tour .....


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Dezember 2012)

Perfektes Wettertiming für die Nikolaustour! Bleibt kalt und sonnig dazu...das wird klasse morgen!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Dezember 2012)

na da freuen wir uns wie schneekönige drauf. dann ist ab 10 uhr schneebiken angesagt. jippie jajjeee schweinebacke. das wird`n spass....


----------



## Tobilas (8. Dezember 2012)

Na das war ja mal ein Riesen-Spaß, Top-Trails bei Traum-Wetter, beste Verpflegung, was will man mehr !! Die Reinkarnation der Nikolaustour ist perfekt gelungen 
Vielen Dank an alle und die Nikoläuse!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klinger (8. Dezember 2012)

Prima Orga, super Trails und perfektes Wetter 

Kann man sich schon für die nächste Nikolaus-Tour vor-anmelden?


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse von heute:
















Keep on riding! Wer heut dabei war hat erlebt daß es keinen Grund für Winterpause gibt!;-)


----------



## chotschen (8. Dezember 2012)

Leute, es war super!
Klasse organisiert, sau nette Leute, schöne, wenn auch für Leute mit meinem Können tw. etwas zu technisch anspruchsvoll. Aber man kann es unmöglich allen Recht machen und ich bin auch nicht wirklich der Maßstab.
Danke an den Nikolaus "Besenwagen" fürs Warten. Hab mein Edge ja wieder gefunden. Das nächste Mal bleibt es im Rucksack. 
Habe mir fest vorgenommen, im Frühling an einem Frhrtechniktraining teilzunehmen und nächstes Jahr wieder dabei zu sein. Ohne Abflug.


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. 
Ein absolut würdiger Nachfolger der Kirkeler Nikolaustour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (9. Dezember 2012)

von meiner seite auch


----------



## punki69 (9. Dezember 2012)

..war super spaßig,und der kleine ausrutscher bergab,pah.....,
wer nichtstürzt,fährt nicht am limit,grins.....
WEITER SO!!!!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Dezember 2012)

Schön dass so viele mitgefahren sind.... hat uns tierisch Spaß gemacht.
Noch ein kleines Video vom Wochenende:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLS7XiZ5gKg&feature=plcp"]Nikolaustour Homburg 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. Dezember 2012)

hat mir auch tierisch spass gemacht...


----------



## Forstmann (2. Januar 2013)

hallo leute
leider hatte ich als jahrelanger begleiter der nikotour an diesem schönen tag keine zeit
hab vielleicht jemand die gps daten für mich``
gerne auch übeer pn
Dan ke


----------



## Marc19 (8. Januar 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> hallo leute
> leider hatte ich als jahrelanger begleiter der nikotour an diesem schönen tag keine zeit
> hab vielleicht jemand die gps daten für mich``
> gerne auch übeer pn
> Dan ke


 

hi,

an den gps daten hätte ich auch interesse


----------



## Tobilas (14. Januar 2013)

Hier gibt's was zum Runnaladen für Runnafahra 
Temperaturen waren ja heute ähnlich wie damals 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Forstmann (15. Januar 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Hier gibt's was zum Runnaladen für Runnafahra
> Temperaturen waren ja heute ähnlich wie damals
> Gruß
> Roland



Ei suppa

deckmols merci ....


----------



## banelion (1. Oktober 2013)

hi,

gibt es dieses Jahr eine neue Ausgabe? Ist was in Planung?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es Neuigkeiten zu einer Nikolaustour 2013 ?


----------



## saschakiefer (13. November 2013)

Ich bin auf der Facebookseite von Active Bikes über folgenden Kommentar gestolpert:



> Active Bikes Wir planen diesen Winter eine Umbauaktion im Laden. Hatten gehofft, dass wir bis Dezember fertig werden, ist aber immernoch viel zu tun. Haben daher leider keine Zeit das zu organisieren.
> Gefällt mir · Antworten · 11. November um 17:08



Hört sich nicht so gut an...


----------



## malben (13. November 2013)

Ich weiß vom Radsport Seiber in Zweibrücken, dass dieser am 08.12.2013 eine Nikolaus Tour macht. Start ist zw. 10 und 10:30 Uhr am Laden in der Fruchtmarktstraße.
Streckenlänge ca. 35 - 40 km.
Anmeldung bis 04.12.2013. Am besten über die Website


----------

